# marketing



## woody2231 (May 4, 2013)

I'd like to start selling some of my projects. How do you go about pricing them? It's the time and labor I'm 
having trouble with.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46661


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

In my experience:.....I matters not how much it cost to make or time spent. IT ALL depends on what the market will bear! I can sell simple toys and make $20 an hour and sell nicer items and make only $3/ hour.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Know your worth. Value is a very subjective term.

Aside from that, know your market. Get your stuff out there, and suffer the learning curve. Try not to do that for free, though.

I also believe that whether you're an individual or a major corporation, your brand is what you live or die by. Build it, protect it, expand it. For individuals and corporations alike, its your craftsmanship, your integrity, and your creativity.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Woody,

Welcome to Lumber Jocks. Glad to see another LJ from Delaware. I live in Greenwood just south of you.

As far as your question about pricing your work; what type items do you build and want to sell? Do you have any idea where you would like to sell your items?

The most important factor you need to know when it comes to pricing your work is what the true cost of making it is…......not just the material cost.

Second most important factor will be how and where you market your product and yourself. If you price your work strictly by what the market will bear, yet your marketing your product in the wrong market place then you will be going at your pricing from the wrong direction.

Some products won't bring enough to cover material cost in one market yet sell for a good profit in another market. What you have to sort out is there will be some projects that just cost too much to make to be able to sell and make a profit at all.

I would like to talk to you more about selling and marketing in Delaware. Send me a PM if you'd be interested in brainstorming more about selling and marketing.

Good luck


----------

